# [RISOLTO]Problema  stampante di rete Epson  PX710W su Gentoo

## Massimog

Ciao a tutti... oggi ho cercato di installare la mia stampante  Epson  Stylus PhotoPX710W su gentoo con i driver gutenprint, ma mi da l'errore

```
La stampante 'Epson-Stylus-Photo-PX710W' ha bisogno del pacchetto '/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.2' non ancora installato.  Si prega di installarlo prima di utilizzare la stampante.
```

(non trovo da nessuna parte questo pacchetto) se stampo una paggina di prova la stampa bianca   :Evil or Very Mad: 

groups

```
wheel audio cdrom video users plugdev tani

```

posto anche /var/log/cups/error_log

```
D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] Set job-printer-state-message to "", current level=INFO

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] eseguo lo spool della stampa LPR, 25% completato...

[    ]

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] eseguo lo spool della stampa LPR, 99% completato...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] Set job-printer-state-message to "", current level=INFO

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] Set job-printer-state-message to "impossibile inviare trailing nul alla stampante: Connection reset by peer", current level=ERROR

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] prtMarkerSuppliesLevel.1.1 = 77

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] prtMarkerSuppliesLevel.1.2 = 67

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] prtMarkerSuppliesLevel.1.3 = 61

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] prtMarkerSuppliesLevel.1.4 = 34

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] prtMarkerSuppliesLevel.1.5 = 77

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] prtMarkerSuppliesLevel.1.6 = 65

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] ATTR: marker-levels=-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] new_supply_state=0, change_state=0

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] new_state=0, change_state=0

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] Backend returned status 1 (failed)

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] End of messages

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] printer-state=3(idle)

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] printer-state-message="l'host remoto non ha accettato il documento dati (104)"

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] printer-state-reasons=none

E [17/Nov/2011:07:15:50 +0100] Returning HTTP Vietato for CUPS-Delete-Printer (ipp://localhost/printers/Epson_Stylus_Photo_PX710W) from localhost

E [17/Nov/2011:07:25:12 +0100] [Job 9] recuperabile: impossibile stabilire connessione con la stampante; riprovo fra 30 secondi...

E [17/Nov/2011:07:25:42 +0100] [Job 9] recuperabile: impossibile stabilire connessione con la stampante; riprovo fra 30 secondi...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] The following messages were recorded from 07:25:12 to 07:26:12

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] ATTR: job-media-progress=97

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4084

[   ]

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4092

[  ]

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4125

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Printing page 1, 98%

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Set job-printer-state-message to "Printing page 1, 98%", current level=INFO

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] ATTR: job-media-progress=98

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4126

[   ]

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4138

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4139

[   ]

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4167

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Printing page 1, 99%

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Set job-printer-state-message to "Printing page 1, 99%", current level=INFO

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] ATTR: job-media-progress=99

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4168

[   ]

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4183

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4184

[   ]

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4206

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Processing page 2...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Set job-printer-state-message to "Processing page 2...", current level=INFO

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4207

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Reading 17850 4208

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Read 4096 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

[  ]

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Wrote 4096 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Finished page 1...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Set job-printer-state-message to "Finished page 1...", current level=INFO

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Read 3170 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Wrote 3170 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Purging 1 rows

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Done printing page 1

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Rendering completed

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Set job-printer-state-message to "Rendering completed", current level=INFO

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Ending job

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Read 28 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Wrote 28 bytes of print data...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Printed total 2333822 bytes

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Gutenprint: Used 6,120 seconds user, 0,330 seconds system, 12,843 seconds elapsed

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Looking up "192.168.0.10"...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Connecting to 192.168.0.10:515 for printer PASSTHRU

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] connetto alla stampante...

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Set job-printer-state-message to "connetto alla stampante...", current level=INFO

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Connection error: Network is unreachable

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Set job-printer-state-message to "recuperabile: impossibile stabilire connessione con la stampante; riprovo fra 30 secondi...", current level=ERROR

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Connection error: Network is unreachable

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Job canceled by "tani"

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] Backend returned status 1 (failed)

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] End of messages

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] printer-state=3(idle)

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] printer-state-message="recuperabile: impossibile stabilire connessione con la stampante; riprovo fra 30 secondi..."

D [17/Nov/2011:07:26:12 +0100] [Job 9] printer-state-reasons=none

E [17/Nov/2011:07:32:52 +0100] [Job 10] impossibile inviare trailing nul alla stampante: Broken pipe

E [17/Nov/2011:07:32:52 +0100] [Job 10] l'host remoto non ha accettato il documento dati (32)

[   ]

E [17/Nov/2011:08:08:44 +0100] Returning HTTP Vietato for CUPS-Delete-Printer (ipp://localhost/printers/Epson-Stylus-Photo-PX710W) from localhost

E [17/Nov/2011:08:30:42 +0100] Filter "/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-stylus-photo-px810fw-series/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter" for printer "Epson-Stylus-Photo-PX710W" not available: No such file or directory

E [17/Nov/2011:08:39:57 +0100] Unable to execute /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-stylus-photo-px810fw-series/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter: No such file or directory

E [17/Nov/2011:08:39:57 +0100] [Job 14] Unable to start filter "/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-stylus-photo-px810fw-series/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter" - No such file or directory.

E [17/Nov/2011:08:39:57 +0100] [Job 14] Stopping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter.

E [17/Nov/2011:08:40:43 +0100] Returning HTTP Vietato for CUPS-Get-Devices (no URI) from localhost

E [17/Nov/2011:08:57:14 +0100] [Job 6] Aborting job because it has no files.

[   ]

E [17/Nov/2011:20:58:31 +0100] Returning HTTP Vietato for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhost/printers/Epson-Stylus-Photo-PX710W) from localhost

E [17/Nov/2011:21:12:56 +0100] [Job 15] impossibile inviare trailing nul alla stampante: Broken pipe

E [17/Nov/2011:21:12:56 +0100] [Job 15] l'host remoto non ha accettato il documento dati (32)

```

grazie in anticipo a tuttiLast edited by Massimog on Wed Jan 04, 2012 1:55 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

edita il tuo messaggio, se vuoi riportare i log direttamente almeno fai qualcosa del genere 

```
D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] Set job-printer-state-message to "", current level=INFO

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] eseguo lo spool della stampa LPR, 25% completato... 

[...]

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] Set job-printer-state-message to "", current level=INFO

D [17/Nov/2011:07:08:58 +0100] [Job 5] Set job-printer-state-message to "impossibile inviare trailing nul alla stampante: Connection reset by peer", current level=ERROR
```

e via dicendo, non servono anche le righe identiche.

Non fornisci informazioni sufficienti (via usb, via ip, che versione di gutenprint) ma a naso e frettolosamente (una ricerca per '/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.2' l'avrai fatta spero) mi pare che l'unica soluzione sia cercare un modello di altro produttore equivalente (anche se marcate epson, ibm, samsung sempre samsung sono in realtà) al tuo ed usare i driver di quella stampante o provare a modificare i valori di default per dpi e colore..

Sembra che sia un problema con il ppd per diverse stampanti samsung rimarchiate.

Ma ho letto al volo quindi è facile che abbia capito una cosa per un'altra.

----------

## Massimog

Direi che ho risolto in qualche modo... il problema pare che era il cavo ethernet, collegata in wireless la stampante ha stampato anche se l'errore 

```
stampante 'Epson-Stylus-Photo-PX710W' ha bisogno del pacchetto '/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.2' non ancora installato.  Si prega di installarlo prima di utilizzare la stampante.
```

c'è sempre in fase di installazione della stampante.Per curiosità ho controllato su Ubuntu e il pacchetto è presente, la versione dei driver gutenprinter in Ubuntu è 5.2.6 mentre in Gentoo 5.2.7-r1

aspetto un altro po per mettere Risolto

----------

## djinnZ

Non credo che sia un problema di lingua perché non reputo il mio italiano scadente. E non devo essere io a tirarti fuori le informazioni. Rileggi quello che hai scritto e quello che ho scritto io. Se vai dal medico gli dici "dottore ho dolore alla schiena" o lasci che sia lui ad indovinare quale sia il malessere? La sfera dio cristallo è rotta.  :Wink: 

banalmente: col wifi sicuramente usi il dhcp metre via ethernet è possibile che non funzioni o che l'ip sia già stato assegnato o che hai impostato una configurazione ip statica sbagliata sul pc o sulla stampante.

Verifica. Te lo potevo dire direttamente alla prima risposta. Se avessi fornito informazioni utili.

Verifica anche se non hai bloccato qualcosa con il firewall.

Diversi ppd, di gutenprint ma non solo, hanno problemi perché non sono stati correttamente aggiornati (ed a suo tempo sono stati scopiazzati alla meglio da driver progettati per rendere cups inabile ad utilizzare altre stampanti e per funzionare solo su specifiche versioni di specifiche distribuzioni) quindi vanno a riferirsi staticamente ai filtri con tutti i problemi di versione e di path possibili.

Questo è quanto.

----------

## Massimog

forse è un problema di lingua, l'italiano non è la mia lingua madre  :Embarassed:  comunque...la stampante era collegata al router tramite cavo ethernet (dhcp) e ha funzionato sempre sia con windows e sia con Ubuntu che ho nello stesso portatile, quando ho provato ieri non funzionava nemmeno con loro, questo mi ha spinto a provare con il collegamento wireless.

per essere sicuro proverò con un alto cavetto.

grazie per l'aiuto   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Perché non provi semplicemente a vedere se riesci ad accedere alla pagina web di amministrazione od a http://ipStampante:631 ? o verifichi la porta? :Wink: 

Potrebbe anche essere il cavetto ma è più facile che avevi la stampante ed il pc sullo stesso ip. Verifica la configurazione di rete e controlla se per caso non hai due dhcp attivi (uno sul portatile ad esempio; in questo caso il conflitto dovrebbe lasciati la stampante senza ip assegnato).

Non mi aggrada uscirmene con affermazioni del genere "questa è gentoo!!" con estrema enfasi e tanto di sputacchio nelle parole (facendo il verso a 300) ma kubuntu è una distribuzione gentoo un'altra. Visto che è debian-based non ci saranno nuovi ed oscuri assurdi file di configurazione aggiunti e sostanzialmente le cose sono allo stesso posto... ma i pacchetti non sono assemblati allo stesso modo. Se lo sono è una coincidenza.

Non è al livello del "con windows funziona" ma quasi.

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> forse è un problema di lingua, l'italiano non è la mia lingua madre 

  *Precisazione a scanso di equivoci: faccio il cretino.   djinn Z  wrote:*   

> Se la tua lingua madre è quella della fetida albione potevi dirlo prima!  Idem per mangiapatate, mangialumache e quant'altro.
> 
> Se invece non conosci altro che qualche oscuro dialetto dello stivale (ovvero sei una camicia verde) vedi che è inutile ostinarti, in italia si parla l'italiano (od il tedesco, l'albanese, il sardo ed il ladino come minoranze ammesse).
> 
> Questo è un forum per italiani!

 

Scherzi a parte, se fornisci informazioni incomplete va a finire che ti vengono suggerite verifiche inutili e se fornisci informazioni inutili e troppo prolisse può esser che non ti si risponda (o che ti si risponda più tardi), perché ci vuol tempo a spulciare tutto quello che hai scritto e capire qual è la tua configurazione. Tutto tempo perso e stress che possiamo risparmiarci. Consiglio non rimbrotto.  :Wink: 

Anche se non è la tua lingua madre te la cavi bene.

----------

## Massimog

come sospettavo era un problema hardware...non era il cavetto ma le porte lan del router, mi funziona solo la nr. 1.

pare che nei Netgear DGN2000 sia un problema abbastanza diffuso   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## djinnZ

allora sono milgiorati, prima sugli hub il problema era trovare la singola porta funzionante dopo un annetto di funzionamento...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

